# Feeding



## Frankie14 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, Frankie is now 12 weeks old today, he has been having chicken as a treat but is there any other human food he can have at this age? The breeder told us not to give him anything other than his dog food and maybe cheese as a treat?? Need something to give him to help him settle when I put him into his crate as he always tries to get straight out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet puppy. 
Dot loved a carrot to gnaw on or some apple.
Could try smearing a little peanut butter inside a Kong toy - just to occupy him as you leave.
If it is hot - they find ice cubes fun too.
If you are feeding him kibble save some of his daily allowance and put it in a treat dispensing ball or something.
Good luck.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine always love little pieces of apple and baby carrots were a staple when they were little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

We've tried peanut butter in the kong with kibble, the kibble just gets ignored, however frozen pieces of Apple were a real hit. Cucumber went down well, again just cut into small pieces.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie likes bananas.


----------

